# Biochemistry book



## Naaila (Jun 15, 2010)

Hey guys,

I'm in my 1st yr of MBBS at PMC, trying to find a gd biochem book, already got mushtaq, lippincott and harpers but the latter 2 are more about diagrams than actual information.
There's a book by an Indian author that get's photocopied at the bookstore which has the kind of information I'm looking for, his surname starts with a Z, something along the lines of Zufar, Zulfir.......any help in identifying the book?


----------



## mubashir888 (Aug 12, 2010)

I know a book called sata-e-narain for biochemistry.
It is know by the name *SATIYA*.


----------



## Aminah Latif (Dec 29, 2009)

Lippincot and Mushtaq are enough, no?


----------



## mubashir888 (Aug 12, 2010)

@^Its enough,you can easily pass with just these two books,but if you want to stand out of crowd you are gonna need hapner or Harpner whatever it is.
It is the most comprehensive and detailed book.


----------

